# Wide angle rangefinders



## Compaq (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey again!

I hope you've all had a merry christmas! 

I've been trying to find some information about wide angle rangefinders. Wide angle meaning wider than 40mm. I mean those with the vintage look (aka olympus 35 sp).

Does anyone know of any?
I know I'm making a mess in here with my threads, and I hope I'm not annoying you all too much


----------



## maris (Dec 26, 2011)

Voigtlander Bessa with a 12mm Heliar lens is the widest there is.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a little out of my price range, hehe. A 40mm can be a little tight in some cases, something like 28mm would be very nice. But there's no rush- Hopefully I'm the owner of a very nice black Olympus 35 SP by the end of the day!


----------



## compur (Dec 27, 2011)

Nearly all interchangeable lens rangefinders have wide angle lens options. But, if you mean fixed lens 35mm cameras, there are a few.  Olympus made several models called "Olympus Wide" and there are some others.  The lenses on them aren't very wide though -- usually no wider than 35mm which isn't much wider than the 40mm on the Olympus 35SP.


----------



## Orrin (Dec 27, 2011)

compur said:


> Nearly all interchangeable lens rangefinders have wide angle lens options. But, if you mean fixed lens 35mm cameras, there are a few.  Olympus made several models called "Olympus Wide" and there are some others.  The lenses on them aren't very wide though -- usually no wider than 35mm which isn't much wider than the 40mm on the Olympus 35SP.


The Olympus 'Wide' were part of the Stylus series and were 28mm at the wide end, but they do not have the 'retro look'.  I still use one of these.


----------



## compur (Dec 27, 2011)

Orrin said:


> The Olympus 'Wide' were part of the Stylus series and ...



No.  The Stylus series came much later and are all AF P&S cameras.

I'm talking about the cameras that were literally called "Olympus Wide" such as this one:






The other "Olympus Wide" models can be seen by clicking the links on this page:
Olympus Wide - Camerapedia


----------



## Robert_Maxey (Dec 28, 2011)

I would go with a nice Stereo Realist and the 25MM Steinheil Redufocus Wide Angle lens. But that's just me.


----------

